# Chicago, IL "Doc" 10 month old male, amputee



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

From the rescue's website:
http://www.chicagocaninerescue.org/ 

"Doc is a handsome 10 month old German Shepherd that was rescued by CCRF from Chicago's Animal Care and Control. He was found as a stray, and he was in pretty bad shape: Doc was incredibly skinny and very weak, and he was also covered in a lot of surface wounds. The worst of it, though, was that both of Doc's front legs were broken. While one leg healed very well, the other did not and was causing him a lot of pain, so it was amputated.

Despite all that this beautiful guy has been through, Doc gets along great! He has very little trouble walking, though there are a few miscalculated steps here and there. Doc is very, very affectionate, and he's content with some head scratches, belly rubs, and a toy. Doc does not really like other dogs, though, so he needs to be the only dog in the household.

Doc would love a foster or forever home to finish the healing process off in! If you're interested in adopting or fostering this distinguished boy, please submit an application on our website at http://www.chicagocaninerescue.com!"


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

handsome boy...hope he finds a good home


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww.... look at that sweet and happy face!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

What a sweetie, he's a youngster so hopefully someone will open their heart to this boy.


----------

